# Fat Cat Boats @ Coastal Bend Boat and RV show.



## TheRealFatCatBoats (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello 2coolfishing,
Â Â Â We are Fat Cat Boats born and raised in Corpus Christi, TX. We currently build bayboats, offshore center console, and full blown race boats. In the coming weeks I hope to introduce 2coolfishing readers to our entire line of boats past, present, and future. 
Â Â Â We build our boats with one common theme; Speed! When it comes to speed, weight and balance is of utmost importance. Our boats are constructed from the highest quality composite materials available. Every fiber is meticulously hand laid to achieve a superior product. No wood. 100% Composite. No ounce is misplaced. 
Â Â Â This weekend we will be at the Coastal Bend Boat and RV show at the RMB fairgrounds in Robstown, TX. We are displaying 7 boats on 4 different hull designs representing our bay boat options.
Â Â You can visit our website www.fatcatboats.com for more information.
Â Â You can also come by our 'state of the art' facility on 9801 South Padre Island Dr. Corpus Christi, TX, 78418. 
Â Â Below are a few glimpses of what you can find at the show this weekend.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome looking boats!


----------



## Produce357 (Jan 8, 2013)

I wish that I could be there to see them. Will you guys be at Rock the Dock in April?


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Is that a leaf sprung center console platform?


----------



## O2BFSHN (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like a hydraulic lift to me.


----------



## TheRealFatCatBoats (Feb 12, 2015)

That is definitely our hydraulic lift installed on our 21' Cat.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Interesting, what's that hull weigh set up like that?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

OMG. I may have just developed "special feelings" for a boat


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

If SCB is like a corvette, Fat Cat is looking like a Lamborghini with the Delorean doors. Pretty innovative out of the box stuff right there. If only I was rich. Oh well


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

All you need to do now is figure out how to get the power pole and trolling motor pop out of the deck. Lol


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats sick


----------



## TheRealFatCatBoats (Feb 12, 2015)

The 21' is weighing 1300 cap and hull out of the mold. The plug did 95mph with a 300xs.
The lift has not been weighed. Approximately 300 lbs with console and seat. 5' 8" of travel.

This is our 24V "Retro Seafoam"









The 25' cat "Flat top" w/ console tower and poling platform.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Just WOW!!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

That 24v is begging for a 400R


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Just curious, on your website on pics you have Chris Marine Stickers on your boats and also offer a HV-24 model called the Chris Coulter" tournament edition. Our you affiliated with Haynie Boats or is Chris an owner in your boats. Your boats are fine specimens no doubt. What model is you actual cat bay boats. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, very nice.
I believe they bought the ex SCB v hull/ex Haynie Pro max mold and made the Chris Coulter version, thought I read that a while back on here


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

and the best part.... they're in flour bluff, America!


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Chris Coulter and I are very close friends. I was going to build the hull for Chris due to it being a lightweight all composite hull. He had his hands full to the max and did not need another project. We tooled complete deck and all liners ect. And also stretched to a twenty six model. As I have said on here before I personally tool and haved tooled for many of the builders in the US. And abroad. Mainly in the High performance World.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

That 24V is incredible looking. All the way down to the white wall tires. You're putting out some good looking boats.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Have been waiting on the 400, we are doing test runs on The RGR big V8 Outboard today in Stuart Florida and will post a video of it soon. What we have at the show is a very small portion of what we have going on now at Fat Cat please come by and see. Anyone wanting a test ride call and we will more than glad to take you. Thanks Rick


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

TheRealFatCatBoats said:


> That is definitely our hydraulic lift installed on our 21' Cat.


That my friend.... is badass!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

WOW!!

Bad azzzz boats. The hydraulic lift is awesome I expect to see that copied really quick.......

The all white one with white verado is sick!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Really nice sleds. In a league of your own!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

TheRealFatCatBoats said:


> That is definitely our hydraulic lift installed on our 21' Cat.


nice else other than wow guys great job this thing is badass


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like you have been busy Rick. 
Maybe see you at RTD.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Eric you know all too we'll the time it takes. The tooling on the big boats is eating up the time. Fishing is fun but my passion is with the Top Fuel and small race boat both of which are nearing completion. Take Care and Keep up the good work, will see you at Rock The Dock.


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Rick, I sent you a PM.

Tip


----------



## TheRealFatCatBoats (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is a shot of our race boat we will be using in our attempt at the world outboard speed record. More on it in the coming weeks.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Would it be possible to have one centrally located hydraulic pump and motor say, under the console with a small reservoir with valves and lines running to a jack plate, power pole, trim tabs, even motor tilt etc. ? One pump, multiple accessories...(and of course the deck!) That's a really cool deck idea...

.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes it would be possible to have one pump to run it all . Actually takes way less pump than one would imagine. And a whole lot less to cycle the pumps than we thought. In fact we cycled the lift for two days while hooking it up without running down the battery.


----------



## TheRealFatCatBoats (Feb 12, 2015)

We would install a shuttle valve to direct the hydraulic pressure to the desired component. The failure of the single pump would result in loss of all hydraulics. In my opinion, the advantage of multiple pumps far outweigh the disadvantages.
Fat Cat builds custom boats. That doesn't mean just pick a color. We consider all options and will innovate on the fly to build a one of a kind vessel.


----------



## Produce357 (Jan 8, 2013)

Rick, I will be at Rock the Dock in April. Looking forward to seeing the new toys up close.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Bond, James Bond..........

This would have been great in Live and Let Die


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

bjmillet said:


> Bond, James Bond..........
> 
> This would have been great in Live and Let Die


Come on Man, give the Glastron Carlson some love, those were some bad azzz boats, lol.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I would love to be idling out of Matagorda Harbor with the hydraulics going up and everyone watching.. LOL


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

Showing you guys some extra love 

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/651795-catamaran-bay-boat.html

Cool to see all the call outs for TX builders!


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for coming out to the show and all the kind words. I told the guys I wanted to just raise it up sitting at a red light and watch the reactions. Molds will be ready for the new 16ft flats , a new 21V is about to test run and 23 skinny water boat is being developed now and our first 38v is about to go into the mold. We are expanding to another new location to house our larger boats and major production on the smaller ones. Please come by and see us , or to take a test ride. Thanks Again, Rick


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Really waiting for that 21 or 24 skinny


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> I would love to be idling out of Matagorda Harbor with the hydraulics going up and everyone watching.. LOL


I'd think lowering to get ready for that 80 mph burn down the icw


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Just starting to do setup on black manta ray today, break in on initial passes are 107mph and 109mph. Will get some break in, find the right setup and then throw the big wheels at it and hold on. We are running negative trim now and about level shaft split. Will start moving it up tomorrow and add some trim. Will try to post video this weekend. Thanks Rick


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

That's smoking. 109 mph. Geez. 

Funny to think a few years ago a boat that could consistently run 70 was fast.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

TheRealFatCatBoats said:


> That is definitely our hydraulic lift installed on our 21' Cat.


Holy smokes... that's an "scb" on roids...

tower boat with no low clearance issues.... patent that setup if you can quickly. haha

Nice.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Holy smokes... that's an "scb" on roids...
> 
> tower boat with no low clearance issues.... patent that setup if you can quickly. haha
> 
> Nice.


 Yeah.. There's a new Sherriff in town for sure!


----------



## scd (Aug 10, 2012)

*Awesome Boats*

Went by there shop a few weeks back, quality materials, components and craftsmanship in both the boats and trailers. Really nice.


----------



## ziggiey (Apr 6, 2010)

*Quality*

Visited the shop today, I was impressed. Top quality, finish work is best I've ever seen. Lots going on over there.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

OK, I can't be the only guy wanting to see a video of the tower boat raising and lower; or am I?


----------



## TheRealFatCatBoats (Feb 12, 2015)

Comments
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st..._notif&notif_t=video_reply&actorid=1294535724


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Black boat now has the computer work and fuel curve done. The real fun now begins by removing the amount of fuel advancing the timing and starting to prop her out. It is running on regular pump gas and a rev limiter set at 7500 . This is very conservative to say the least. But is kind of the real world setup. Heavy hull ect. Well we shall see in the upcoming days what we have . We will post videos . Thanks Rick George


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

CLIMAX said:


> Black boat now has the computer work and fuel curve done. The real fun now begins by removing the amount of fuel advancing the timing and starting to prop her out. It is running on regular pump gas and a rev limiter set at 7500 . This is very conservative to say the least. But is kind of the real world setup. Heavy hull ect. Well we shall see in the upcoming days what we have . We will post videos . Thanks Rick George


7500rpm what outboard motor are you running?
Very cool what you are doing.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

TheRealFatCatBoats said:


> We would install a shuttle valve to direct the hydraulic pressure to the desired component. The failure of the single pump would result in loss of all hydraulics. In my opinion, the advantage of multiple pumps far outweigh the disadvantages.
> Fat Cat builds custom boats. That doesn't mean just pick a color. We consider all options and will innovate on the fly to build a one of a kind vessel.


Two words...Woodward Governor....they make pumps for military fighter jets and locomotives, you can't buy/build better...

.


----------

